# Euro Delivery, 1.9% apr and cash to dealer



## mystic (Dec 26, 2001)

I noticed this information at Edmunds.com, which mentions that 1.9% apr financing for 60 month terms is available on BMW 3 series coupes, and that $3000 (330Ci) and $2500 (325Ci) is available in the form of "cash to dealer" as marketing support. My questions are:

does the 1.9% apr financing apply to European Delivery vehicles?

does the "cash to dealer" support apply to European Delivery vehicles?

how do buyers take advantage of this $3000/$2500 "cash to dealer" or is it not going to change anything on the buyer's side of things?

how would I adjust using the famous Rizzo/Ray method of offering $1000/$1500 over European invoice method for buying European Delivery cars when taking into account this dealer cash?

if I bought my BMW anywhere in the States, how much would it cost to ship it to me? I was looking into G35 6MTs (comparitively!) and it would only cost me $250 to ship a car from Texas to here (South Carolina) - it would be great if I could buy the car anywhere Euro Delivery and then have it shipped to me for that price once it reaches the States.

thanks very much!


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Since it appears to be for 2003 coupes, you won't be able to do ED on them, because they're building only 2004s at this point (if even those--see the strike stuff).

As for the cash to dealer, you should just drop the relevant invoice price you're keying off by that much.


----------

